# SFkilla gpu-Z gadget release in a week or so



## LiveOrDie (Feb 18, 2009)

SFkilla inform me that hes new gpu-Z gadget will be out in the next two weeks
The Hobby Lounge Home Page
Heres a Screen shot of the gadget running


----------

